# RV converter/microwave oven dead. HELP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a Sharp Carousel microwave/convection oven and didn't know how it works so emptied it and run it on 350f for 80 minutes but half way though it's cycle died with no power.

I have had it out and checked the socket to it and that seems to have power (what a job single handed trying to put it back and plug it in at the same time :roll

Any help or advice PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John, the only advice I can offer is to consult an expert such as an old fashioned appliance repair shop (if there is such a thing in your neck of the woods). Don't call them out, ring up and ask the question initially....I did this when I had an annoying rattle in my washing machine - I was told how to fix it over the phone (a 5p coin in the pump :roll: ).
It can't do any harm to try.

Alternatively try speaking to someone here http://www.sharp.co.uk/page/contactus

Best of luck
Linda


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Funny you mentioning your washing machine as we had our dishwasher pack up and a Hotpoint call out was £89.

He arrive and open it up and went straight to the drain pump where there was a piece of plastic wedged    

All of 5 minutes.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

John,

How about asking some of our friends across the pond who own American RVs?

Try

http://www.rvforum.net/

http://www.rvlivin.com/

http://www.irv2.com/

They may tell you that it's a common problem or how to fix it.

Whilst you are on rvforum take a look at the threads by Paul (UK-RV)

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=9453.0;topicseen

On this thread see Pauls latest posting in which claims that he knows why hes had so many problems with his RV.......makes you think.

http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=9596.msg86533#msg86533


----------

